# 416 Weatherby and 350gr TSX



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

rzdrmh said:


> on the subject of successes, i found this recent report to be well written and presented.
> 
> http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/6321043/m/565107117
> 
> humble and candid report.


Although those elephant tusks were on the small side...what no 70 inchers like in the good old days!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Enigma said:


> Swamp monster you talk about the 460 weath my 338-378 and his 416 all use the same case the weatherby 378 case.


This I know, but you guys are launching little varmint bullets....throw some real lead will ya!! And yet some even put training wheels....aka brakes on those little toys. Come on man up!

:lol::lol:


I agree Hunt, but give me the BMG in a 11-12 pound bolt action sporter....now that would put hair on your chest! (Might not impress you health care provider though!)


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> About the best you can do is state that bigger is better when it comes to big game, but is not the end all be all.


i agree wholeheartedly.



Huntsman27 said:


> However, Id say its the "largest you can shoot accurately" as a miss with a big ones as bad as a bad shot with a smaller one.


i'd agree with this as well.

i have no experience in africa, though given the nature of people in general, i'm sure your experience is not uncommon.

just as in the general hunting population, there are many guides who know the subject and many who don't. i wouldn't advise anyone to base their entire selection on a single person's opinion. 

my point was that i find it irritating when some hunters who've shot a couple head of a particular game animal somehow find that they now can speak authoritatively on which calibers should be used. many have gone up the mountain before them and the collective weight of those experiences impress more upon me than any one individual. suggesting that killing a few head of game is a prerequisite for commenting on the caliber to be employed is rather arrogant and short-sighted, imo. 

now, comments on "how" to hunt a particular species relies heavily on experiences, and those facts are much more difficult to gleen from text. but guns are easy.

while i'll comment freely on, say, elk calibers, you'll not hear me expound on the nuances of elk _hunting_.

i once read a thread where the author asked "what's a good elk gun?". a concise reply stated, "the one that's in the hands of a good hunter."

there's a world of wisdom in that simple statement.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I like my gun it drops deer now where I hunt there are shot over 500 yards that why I like my gun wind don't effect the bullet hardly it drop's 23 inch at 500 yards.That why I use this gun I don't like to have to chase after them like i did with out or calibers gun's.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I like my gun it drops deer now where I hunt there are shot over 500 yards that why I like my gun wind don't effect the bullet hardly it drop's 23 inch at 500 yards.That why I use this gun I don't like to have to chase after them like i did with out or calibers gun's.


They just seem to fall over dead!.....must be all that practice on small targets like woodchucks and prairie dogs. Makes those deer look like barns. How could a guy miss?:lol:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

beartooth said:


>


No message? Hmmm wonder whats up with that?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 14, 2007)

Huntsman27 said:


> No message? Hmmm wonder whats up with that?


No, I did not leave out the text, I was just replacing my picture that was too large in my last post.


----------

